# primer needed?



## PA Painter (Feb 22, 2011)

Do i have to prime when using a elastomeric coating...if the surface is in good condition.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Primer questions are now frowned on here...please refrain from posting any questions related to priming.  

I'm J/K.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

if your talkin about stucco then the answer is HELL NO ................acrylic is self priming on masonry and aluminum


heres one coat of M.A.B Acra-Lastic 1400 ...............covered like a champ


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

ever wonder why graffiti artists carry 2 cans of spray paint??? ones primer and ones finish  lol oh boy


----------

